

Aaron's Law Is Doomed Leaving US Hacking Law 'Broken' - LukeWalsh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2014/08/06/aarons-law-is-doomed-leaving-us-hacking-law-broken/

======
LukeWalsh
Silicon Valley Corporations are blocking this because they want a blanket law
for punishing terms of service violations:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/silicon-valley-is-
stonewall...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/silicon-valley-is-stonewalling-
efforts-to-amend-the-law-imprisoning-hacktivists)

"Under the current CFAA, lying about your age is as criminally punishable as
stealing someone’s credit card information."

The solution to this needs to come from the leaders in Silicon Valley.

------
esbranson
What a sad, malicious article. S.1196 - Aaron's Law Act of 2013 - is in the
Senate Judiciary Committee chaired by Patrick Leahy, a Democrat not a
Republican. To be fair, the article should also say:

> "Unfortunately, Chairman Leahy has refused to schedule any debate or vote on
> this important issue – only he can explain why he refuses to move this
> bipartisan bill forward."

> Jessica Brady, press secretary at the Senate Judiciary Committee, said
> absolutely nothing about reform of the CFAA.

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/senate-
bill/119...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/senate-bill/1196)

